# Vision2c Goodies for the B14/15



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

FINALY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289064003&idx=7&signin_cookie_sent=1


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*B14 velocity hood!*


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hot!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's the main website?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I changed it all.*


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*B15 Goodies....*


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice looking out :jump:


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

wont like water and shit get down in there? it seems like it would drain right onto where your spark plug wires are, which usually isnt good to get wet

edit: it does look hot as shit though


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Water and shit....*

The vent is directly over the header to maximise the hot air out putt. If you are worried about water and other things you can always make a drain plate or sothing for the winter months.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Herte is another pic I barrowed from another thread.*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mike were u at the mossy show?

and was that white b15 yours also?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: I changed it all.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

all 99 sentras (98 200sx's) have this headlight/grille combo. -James


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*No I wasnt there.....*

The white one with the Nismo vynal is my brothers. He is partcialy sponsered by vision2c and has the hood and vavle cover and many little extra's i made for him when he was in town. I am planning on spending some time down there before the year is out.....

As for the site!!!!!!!! It is a buddy Job that is taking way longer than it needs to....

If you are ready to buy, Email me and I will have Jermaine contact you or you can email him [email protected]


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

site is open although there are still some things under construction


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Hood looks sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: No I wasnt there.....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *The white one with the Nismo vynal is my brothers. He is partcialy sponsered by vision2c and has the hood and vavle cover and many little extra's i made for him when he was in town. I am planning on spending some time down there before the year is out.....*


I met your brother at the mossy show, really nice guy. He has a really clean ride too.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i like that...do they make it for the B14 200sx????


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *i like that...do they make it for the B14 200sx???? *


If you mean the hood, it will fit your 200sx.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yes!!!!*

The new hood is out for the b14!!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Yes!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *The new hood is out for the b14!!!! *


 WooHoo!

Mike, you probably want to bump an old thread of mine to let people know about it


----------

